# Release of pip joint



## codedog (Oct 7, 2009)

Anyone know THE PROCEDURE CODE FOR RELEASE OF PIP JOINT ?


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (Oct 7, 2009)

look at 26525


----------



## mbort (Oct 7, 2009)

pip of what?  finger or toe?


----------



## codedog (Oct 7, 2009)

sorry -toe


----------



## deedeefronius (Oct 7, 2009)

I would use 28285-  Correction hammertoe (eg interphalangeal fusion, partial or total phalangectomy).  This is the only code I can see that would relate to the release of the PIP of the toe.  Make sure to use correct T modifier to indicate which toe was released.

If it is the release of the 5th toe with a cock up and plastic skin, then use 28286.

I hope this helps!


----------



## codedog (Oct 8, 2009)

yes, also it was done with a tenosynovectomy of right  secound toe-,-same toe - is it bundled with the tenosynovectomy ?


----------

